# Faire le ménage dans les logs de l'iPad



## bricbroc (23 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

L'iPad, au travers d'iOs, stocke tout un tas de fichiers ici :

Réglages/Général/Informations/Diagnostic et Utilisation/Données de diag. et d'util.

En gros, cela ressemble fortement à des alertes applicatives d'iOs, ou carrément des logs de plantage d'applications tiers. 
Bien sûr c'est parfaitement indigeste à la lecture et rend donc la réparation impossible pour le néophyte. 
Par contre, il est possible de les envoyer, ou non, à Apple.
Le fait de sélectionner "Envoyer automatiquement" supprime-t-il localement le fichier qui est parti ?

Sinon, comment faire le ménage dans ce dossier ?
Pas trouver de bouton ou de lien spécial pour virer tout ça .

D'avance merci.


----------



## Lauange (24 Juillet 2012)

Hello

Avec l'application ifunbox, tu te rends dans le répertoire suivant : *Raw file system//User/Library/Logs/CrashReporter*. Tu supprimes les fichiers qu'il contient et le tour est joué.

a+


----------



## bricbroc (24 Juillet 2012)

Salut,
Effectivement l'outil a l'air pas mal.
Au niveau du chemin que tu indiques dans le dossier "raw file system", il n'y a pas de notion de user.
Le seul endroit ou le user est présent est "iPad de bricbroc" 
Donc impossible de trouver la suite /Library/Logs etc...
Dossier et/ou fichier caché ?

Par contre je viens de me rendre compte que l'opération de synchronisation que je viens de faire a nettoyé tout le foutoir 
Le dossier est donc propre maintenant.

Je garde quand même iFun vu qu'il est gratuit et graphiquement très sympa, au cas où...


----------

